# NIB or not?....



## Copperhead (Mar 24, 2010)

To avoid identifying anyone, I’m purposely going to avoid using any names/brands here. I’ve been looking to purchase a certain gun online. Reason being I can’t find one anywhere locally. Well I did find one at a big box sporting goods store….a display model, but for a 700+ gun I wasn’t willing to settle for it.

Online I found 3 of them. All being listed as NIB. 2 of them have pictures showing them with hand written tags on them and in regards to the other, at least seller states up front that his weapons, although new, can be assumed to have been extensively handled. Seeing the pictures of the others I can only assume that they have been residing in a display case and similarly handled.

Since this will be the first new handgun I will be purchasing(I inherited the one I have), and a big expense for me, I’ve decided to place an order for one locally and wait it out. Am I being too anal about this? I’m just thinking if I’m paying for NIB that’s what I should get . Any thoughts/comments?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't settle. you aren't being too anal if you are paying full price I wouldn't want it to come with wear marks from people playing with it because it is the only one to see for miles around.

Is this gun really worth waiting for?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The wait will be worth it....counter guns get banged around, dry fired...and who knows what else.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's a certain pride in possessing a brand-new gun.
However, if the discount is great enough, there's nothing wrong with a used-or extensively handled-one, either.

In my lifetime, I have owned only two brand-new guns: A Mossberg .22 target rifle when I was a kid, and my wife's Kel-Tec P3AT right now.
All of the rest, including my two competition 1911s which have served me well for more than 30 years, were bought used. None of them have ever failed me.

Beware the "keep it looking new" syndrome. _Use_ your gun(s). Let them get knocked around during extensive practice. Allow them to become holster-worn. The guy with the new-looking gun doesn't know how to shoot, because he doesn't shoot it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Some people have a lot more knowledge, and know what to look for when purchasing a used firearm, some do not. There IS a certain pride in owning your first "new" firearm. I have purchased new firearms and used firearms. Yes, the cost savings can be a lot buying used, but if you do not have the expertise to know if you are getting a reliable firearm, then NIB is the only way to go. All of the firearms I own currently, were all purchased new. I do the same thing with automobiles....unless you have the expertise to know if you are getting a trustworthy purchase, and with a lot of firearm models, I do not...(ie. autos) and unless this purchase is being made from someone you know well, or trust, I think a few extra dollars for piece of mind isn't such a bad thing. I am currently searching for a particular model for my wife...they are very hard to find at this current time, and ordering it new, and waiting, will be about the same price as they are asking for used ones. It all depends on firearm knowledge, model, availability, and how much you are going to shoot it. Of course, buying new doesn't guarantee that you won't have problems, but I think it ups your odds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Of course, you could also take your prospective purchase to a decent gunsmith, for a thorough examination.
(I've been told that this is the way to purchase a used car, too.)
A reputable gun shop would allow you to return an unsatisfactory purchase, particularly if the refund were applied to the purchase of something else.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 24, 2010)

Steve, I'd be among the group of folks berettabone speaks of. I don’t feel I possess knowledge to be able to evaluate a firearm that might have been abused or in some way "mistreated" 

If I was buying the gun that I could physically see and handle, I could at least get someone more knowledgeable to evaluate it for me. I might have considered doing so with the display model I looked at, but having to pay full price for it wasn’t acceptable to me. While buying a not NIB gun online and then dealing with any problems may be feasible, for me personally I don’t have the time or patience for it And again at a full retail price. Maybe it was just a fluke, but the one gun seller I did email, ignored my question when I inquired about his inspection/return policy. 

Is the gun worth the wait? I guess we’ll see. Worse case I break down and buy something else to tide me over. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I'm in the market for a new gun, I want a new gun. Not one that has been on display for six months, and handled by no less than 100 wanna-be buyers. 

In my area, it's not all that uncommon for some gun shops to put their long guns in racks accessible to the public. One of my more favorite shops does this, and it drives me crazy. If I'm looking to buy a rifle, I'll stop in and see if they have one. If by chance they do, I look it over very well. If it meets my expectations, the fight starts. 

I refuse to pay their hang tag price, due to the fact that every Bubba and his five sons, have handled it. 

On a good day, I usually can get it for about $150.00 under their tag price. It's not always easy to do so, but I like a good fight.


----------

